# Cubic Master Pyraminx



## Kickflip1993 (Jul 16, 2019)

Hello everyone






I am proud to announce my first original build since i came back to puzzlebuilding, the "Cubic Master Pyraminx"
The top layers of the master pyraminx (not the tips, but really the top layer) have been turned halfway and then truncated.
The center pieces were equipped with shorter screws
I then extended all the necessary parts to form a cubic shape.


A complete build guide on how to make this puzzle is available on my Youtube-Channel.

YouTube: Puzzlebuilding 101

Part 1:





Part 2:





I would appreciate any kind of feedback





Here are some pictures


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Jul 16, 2019)

Bro that’s awesome! I have a question for you while I’m here, I’m am going to start modding puzzles soon and I wanted to know what are some of the first things I need to buy?


----------



## Ash Black (Jul 16, 2019)

that's awesome!


----------



## Kickflip1993 (Jul 16, 2019)

Cubinwitdapizza said:


> Bro that’s awesome! I have a question for you while I’m here, I’m am going to start modding puzzles soon and I wanted to know what are some of the first things I need to buy?



Thank you 
If you plan on doing shape modifications like this you will probably need:
Sandpaper (60 for rough work and 240 for finish)
Black spraypaint
A material to fill holes up or extend pieces (most people use milliput or epoxy sculpt)
Superglue
Sticker sheets (huge stickers the size of an A4 paper for instance)
A sharp knife or exacto knife
Gloves
Patience (you can't buy that though xD)
A puzzle that you can use as a base for your modification

Thanks again for the nice feedback and good luck with puzzlebuilding 
I am looking forward for your projects.

Also, would you mind telling me about some ideas?
Maybe I can make a build guide for your first modification


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Jul 16, 2019)

Kickflip1993 said:


> Thank you
> If you plan on doing shape modifications like this you will probably need:
> Sandpaper (60 for rough work and 240 for finish)
> Black spraypaint
> ...



Um I don’t really know if you have any beginner ideas for me you could suggest them. Also should I get a cheaper belt sander?


----------



## Kickflip1993 (Jul 16, 2019)

Cubinwitdapizza said:


> Um I don’t really know if you have any beginner ideas for me you could suggest them. Also should I get a cheaper belt sander?



You can get a cheap belt sander, of course, but all the cheap models only have 1 speed the belt turns with. You either have to get used to the one option you have, or invest in something more expensive.
For the cubic master pyraminx I did not use my discsander (or beltsander), I did everything with sandpaper.
If you have a beltsander that's too fast, the plastic can melt a bit and give you trouble cleaning up the pieces again. Please keep that in mind.

Depends on what puzzle you want to use as a base. If you use a 3x3 you could try to make a rhombic dodecahedron (extending, filling, sanding and sticker cutting has to be used for this.

Otherwise I can only forward you to the twistypuzzles.com museum site. You can see most of the existing modifications there and I sometimes get my inspiration from there.


----------



## leven Williams (Jul 16, 2019)

Tony Fisher wants to know your location.


----------



## Kickflip1993 (Jul 16, 2019)

leven Williams said:


> Tony Fisher wants to know your location.


XD


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Jul 16, 2019)

Maybe a fisher barrel? If you can do that of course!


----------



## Kickflip1993 (Jul 16, 2019)

Cubinwitdapizza said:


> Maybe a fisher barrel? If you can do that of course!


Maybe I am wrong now, but wouldn't that be just a 3x3x3 cylinder? 
It does not matter if I use a fisher cube or a normal 3x3 to begin with, because for a barrel I would just cut down the extended parts anyway.


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Jul 16, 2019)

Kickflip1993 said:


> Maybe I am wrong now, but wouldn't that be just a 3x3x3 cylinder?
> It does not matter if I use a fisher cube or a normal 3x3 to begin with, because for a barrel I would just cut down the extended parts anyway.


Oh I guess that’s true lol. Um a fisher pyra?


----------

